
Icecomm – Add Serverless Video Chat and Data Transfer to Your Site - trizko
http://icecomm.io
======
tombrossman
This looks interesting but when I scrolled down I saw the message "Built for
Chrome" and I'm left with the impression that this software is for Chrome
only. Is that correct? I use Firefox so won't be able to use it.

If the notice is just about the website, I'm left wondering why they would
include an advertisement for a browser from an advertising company on the
site?

Users that are okay with ads and vendor lock-in already have plenty of bigger
and more established options, so I'm still trying to figure out how this
service might appeal to me - maybe not at all?

~~~
trizko
built for chrome, still building for firefox.. lol

The 2 browsers still have not agreed completely on implementations for WebRTC,
but we are definitely working on it.

Thank you

~~~
tombrossman
Okay, well good luck with the project then. I think I'll stick with Firefox
Hello for now, but I'd love to be able to implement a 'video click to call'
button on a website using WebRTC. Much like Skype but using no plugins and
with the option to self-host it.

------
qznc
Why isn't there a Google Hangout clone with WebRTC already? It seems so easy
to setup (similar to url shortener or pastebins), but there is no standard
site everybody uses (like tinyurl.com before everybody made his own).

edit: Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate your work. My point is that
there is no _standard_ yet. Is it just too early or does Hangout/Skype have
some inherent advantage?

~~~
hbbio
There is [https://tokbox.com/opentok/](https://tokbox.com/opentok/)

It's probably the backend used by the forthcoming Mozilla Hello, as the two
companies have ties (in Firefox OS).

~~~
Excavator
Looks like it (about:config?filter=loop.CSP)

default-src 'self' about: file: chrome:;

img-src 'self' data: [http://www.gravatar.com/](http://www.gravatar.com/)
about: file: chrome:;

font-src 'none';

connect-src wss:// _.tokbox.com[https://*.opentok.com](https://*.opentok.com)
[https://*.tokbox.com](https://*.tokbox.com) wss://_.mozilla.com
[https://*.mozilla.org](https://*.mozilla.org) wss://*.mozaws.net;

media-src blob:

------
fit2rule
Looks pretty good .. but I had some hiccups that I haven't quite debugged yet.
It appears that the <video> object needs to be instantiated somewhere earlier
than the (in my case bowser'ified) icecomm script .. and it was kind of hit
and miss between me on Chrome/OSX, my buddy on Chrome/OSX and my other buddy
on Chrome/Linux whether we could get the Linux-guy into our session .. I'll
chalk it up to a loose and fast hack at trying to make this work on our site,
but .. generally .. its freaking awesome! Felt like the intro to the Brady
Bunch when we got some connections, lol ..

EDIT: doesn't work with Safari on OSX, it seems .. dunno why, maybe
autoplay=true is not valid? I'm not a web guy, though, so could also just be
PEBCAK.

------
mijoharas
I get a bunch of 520 errors for the js resources and a 500 for the d3.js
(charting). In addition:

    
    
        Uncaught Error: [$injector:modulerr] http://errors.angularjs.org/1.2.18/$injector/modulerr?p0=tawnyOwlApp&p1=Err…gleapis.com%2Fajax%2Flibs%2Fangularjs%2F1.2.18%2Fangular.min.js%3A18%3A139)

~~~
nodejsisbest
Same for me. Getting 500 errors everywhere. I'll just check back at a later
date when the resource is back up!

~~~
nmandel
Thanks for your patience. It should be working fine now!

------
mwignall
Whoa, instant awkwardness going on in the jsfiddle page from people who
changed the 'audio' parameter to true

------
gmyameen
This is a silly question. How is this not a "thing" already? What am I
missing? None the less, great work!

------
chias
I keep trying to sign up but the verification link doesn't seem to do
anything? Just plops me back to the homepage, subsequent logins fail, and
subsequent registration attempts with the same info succeed (to the point of
sending me the confirmation email)... am I doing something dumb?

~~~
nmandel
Hey, thanks for the heads up- we are taking a look at this right now, seems
like it was a scaling issue.

~~~
ionwake
How many connections can you have until one has to pay? what does signing up
offer?

~~~
nmandel
Since the app is so new there is currently no paid component to it. Signing up
allows you to get an API key which you need to include in your Icecomm code.

------
tmcdonald02
I believe google hangouts has just started offering webrtc
[https://gigaom.com/2014/07/06/so-long-plug-ins-google-
hangou...](https://gigaom.com/2014/07/06/so-long-plug-ins-google-hangouts-
works-with-webrtc/)

~~~
joemccall86
It's plugin-free if you use their own browser (chrome/chromium). So I have to
assume there's something non-standard going on or else Firefox wouldn't need a
plugin.

------
trizko
UPDATE: Signup/Login problems have been fixed!

Please let us know if you are having more troubles.

Thank you

------
ChicagoBoy11
What's the advantage of this over PeerJS? What is your guys' pricing going to
look like? Can I deploy this to something with thousands of users already?

------
iagooar
Looks like you can create a chatroulette clone with just a few lines of JS,
not bad as a demo of what you can do with it.

------
EGreg
What's wrong with just using WebRTC with an open source layer on top?

Tried this on an iPhone and getting a blank black box.

~~~
nmandel
Hey, it's Nick, another one of the creators. Icecomm provides the STUN/TURN
servers and backend signaling servers for convenience/ease of use for the
frontend.

~~~
fit2rule
Can you elaborate on whats needed on the backend to make this happen? I'm new
to WebRTC, and am very excited about the possibility of adding realtime video
chat to my site - but I really don't want another third-party involved (no
offense). I'd be quite happy to purchase a server license, as long as I could
run that server wherever I wanted and not depend on hosting it elsewhere ..

~~~
nmandel
We actually have a page dedicated to the behind-the-scenes stuff that should
answer your question: [http://icecomm.io/how-it-works](http://icecomm.io/how-
it-works)

~~~
fit2rule
Cool - thanks for that! I'll dig into it.

------
superpope99
JSFiddle confirmed my preconceptions of the demographics of Hacker News

~~~
Gigablah
Go on...

------
ddebernardy
The jsfiddle demo doesn't seem to be working (OS X / Safari)

~~~
razster
After a few tests it seems to work with Windows/Linux while running chrome
only. I had issues with FF/Opera/Saf/IE.

------
ionwake
Has anyone been able to login yet? what is the benefit of signing up?

~~~
trizko
We're having some scaling problems that will be resolved very soon. The
benefit of signing up is getting the API key so that you can start using
Icecomm.

Thank you everyone!

------
chicofarm
is this a service to help easier establish a peer-to-peer connection? If so,
how much will it cost? and what are the long term plans?

~~~
willsentance
Hey Will here (one of the creators). Yep we wanted to make setting up WebRTC -
allowing P2P connections client-to-client, without a server as simple as
possible. The pricing plan is not fully worked out- we're thinking something
similar to Kimono labs with free up to a certain number of connections and
then potentially a paid tier to cover costs

~~~
willsentance
But it's early days - thoughts on the kimono labs route?

------
splitbrain
The HTTPS version shows just a withe page. I had to disable my SSL enforcer
for the domain to see anything.

------
spiritplumber
Does this work with Android?

~~~
trizko
Chrome for Android should work, but we've only tested on 1 Android device so
far.

------
alexhawkins
This is sick!

------
sagivo
jsfiddle is the new chatroulette!

------
sagivo
it's not 8 lines.. you need to manually add 8 lines but you also link another
source file that is pretty large:
[http://cdn.icecomm.io/icecomm.js](http://cdn.icecomm.io/icecomm.js)

~~~
treehau5
You can say the same thing in any language.

"it's not 8 lines.. you need to manually add 8 lines but you also import
java.util.ArrayList that is pretty large"

or to stick with dynamic flavors..

"it's not 8 lines.. you need to manually add 8 lines but you also include this
module: <link to large module>"

~~~
sagivo
so there is one line NoSQL server? `git clone
git@github.com:mongodb/mongo.git` the point is that you have to choose your
wording and make sure you say that it's not "only" 8 lines of code, it's only
8 lines of settings...

